# cellulose paint



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

Got a little job for a freind tomorrow, 

he has re-sprayed his old mini with cellulose paint and its a little dull, im going to attack it with my sim 180 with a finishing polish & pad just wondered any hints / tips as never machined cellulose, thanks in advance


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

tuggers said:


> Got a little job for a freind tomorrow,
> 
> he has re-sprayed his old mini with cellulose paint and its a little dull, im going to attack it with my sim 180 with a finishing polish & pad just wondered any hints / tips as never machined cellulose, thanks in advance


Hi matey
All I would say is be very carefull as cellulose paint is easy to burn :doublesho


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

i guessed its going to be a million times softer than clear coat, but with a finshing pad and something like megs 83 or lighter, i will move the machine a fair bit quicker than usual as well, and may work a bigger area too.

wonder if lime prime might be good product for this? Or maybe just srp as i think the hear alone from a rotary may induce some shine


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

I would start with a finishing pad and Lime Prime,or M80,then progress from there if needed.Don't expect to get a tremendous amount of gloss,as cellulose is naturally lacking in gloss.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

+1 for the SRP matey
Maybe try it by hand first and takie it from there


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

By 'cellulose' I assume that we're talking about Nitrocellulose Lacquer? That stuff's actually outlawed in the USA, and I always find it fascinating to see so many British car restorers using it. I have some experience working with Acrylic lacquer paints, and I understand the 'vintage' paint systems quite well, so I may be able to help. These types of paints are typically quite soft (Except for white, which is rock hard due to the titanium dioxide pigment.), and respond very well to fairly gentle, oily polishes (Lime Prime, Meg's #80, and Megs #205 work very well; stay away from water based systems.). To get that ultimate gloss, however, you need to use a glaze that was designed to be used with that paint system: Meguiar's #7 Show Car Glaze. It actually works its way into the paint (Lacquer is more porous than modern urethanes.), giving it some of the glossiness and 'life' that it otherwise lacks. This will also help to extend the life of the paint system (Which is classically much shorter than urethane.), providing that whoever did the painting understood the correct procedures for spraying lacquer. Finish it off with a pure carnauba wax (The carnauba allows the paint to breath, which is important because lacquer can still slowly out-gas solvents years after it's been applied.), and you should be able to enjoy a finish that I believe modern paints cannot come close to! Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------

